# Supplement Retailer Owner and Employees Face Prison for Selling ?Tren? and ?Madol?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Supplement Retailer Owner and Employees Face Prison for Selling ‘Tren’ and ‘Madol’ by Millard Baker The owner and employees of a Little Rock sports supplement retailer are personally facing federal felony charges and imprisonment related to the sale of two popular products sold at hundreds of supplement stores around the country that were found to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

